# 04 to 06 Conversion Question



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys,
So I want to purchase a Corsa exhaust sytem that is made for the 2006 6.0 GTO but I own an 2004. What am I needing besides just the complete exhaust system (and of course rear bumper)? Will it fit up to my 04 manifolds?

I'm also looking into purchasing Kooks Ceramic coated headers, can I purchase the 6.0 version and it still match up to my engine? Thanks guys, I'm not the most tech savy with cars so please bare with me. I already have an installer but wanted to check with you guys first for your advice.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The Kooks midpipes for the 2004 and the 2005/6 are hugely different. The 04's go more or less straight back. The 05-06s are shaped more like an elbow. Both model cars have true dual exhaust with the only difference being how the exit the rear of the vehicle. As long as you got the right midpipes, assuming you're going with headers, and the dual tipped exhaust system, along with the 05/06 bumper, you shouldn't have a problem. I've seen a couple different 04s converted to look like 05/06s with the only give away being the 5.7 badge on the back right, and GTO on the back left instead of saying Pontiac.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/05-06-exhausts-fit-2004-a-27193/
.


----------

